# 60D custom video settings?



## enro (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

Thinking about getting the 60D as a second body to my 5DII. But I'm having 2nd thoughts because I've read that you can't save your custom picture settings such as Neutral profile to video...that once you switch to Video mode it's not at all like the 5D or 7D where you can just call up your Custom settings.

Is there a way around this? Or do you have to set it up and customize it (sharpness, contrast) every time you power up or switch to Video mode?

Thanks!


----------



## thundermonkey (Jun 28, 2012)

Erm, not sure what you are talking about. If you change a picture style, it stays that way. I don't know how it works on a 5D. You also have 3 custom picture styles, so you can install say the Technicolor style and make your own if you wish which will be saved.

I keep reading what you wrote and I don't get it. If you make a change, I do not see why it wouldn't save since they give you the option to change styles that already exist.


----------



## enro (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry if it isn't clear. I'm not sure I get it either, but based on what I've read...

It seems that to use Video, you switch to the Video Mode dial... unlike a 5D or 7D, where you can go to your Custom 1, 2 or 3 dial, and THEN enter Video Mode, keeping your custom settings.

What I've read is that you have to tweak the picture style each time you go into Video Mode on a 60D.


----------



## thundermonkey (Jun 28, 2012)

No, you do not have to tweak it each time. I have never heard that either. Granted, I shoot standard most of the time not having time to grade footage, but no that is crazy talk. Why would they have 3 user defined styles yet you would have to redo it every time? Nonsense.

60D is my only cam, looking at either going 5D 2 or 3, and the differences there sound crazier than what I am used to. Don't worry about it and get the cam


----------



## enro (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks. 

So for your setup it automatically goes to Standard when in video mode? I would like to tweak that a little and use Neutral or Faithful with sharpness and contrast dialed all the way down.

I was thinking that sounded too weird. I had the 5D III for a couple of weeks and I would definitely recommend it, as pricey as it is!


----------



## thundermonkey (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay, first off in Neutral Sharpness is already all the way down. I also put contrast all the way down as you want to. I then changed to shutter priority mode and checked picture style. It was on Standard. So pictures styles for video and pictures seem to be different. 

I then changed picture style to neutral, but contrast was not all the way down as I had set, so that means you need to change it for picture and photo mode it seems.

Back into movie mode, and it is on Neutral with contrast down to -4 as I set before.

Camera off and now on again, it is on movie mode and still neutral with contrast all the way down.

Hope that puts your mind at ease.


As for the Mk3. I need a FF for low light use. Thinking to get some Rokinon lenses to go along, just need to decide if to go Mark 2 or 3. What makes it so worth it to you? Do you shoot weddings by chance?


----------



## enro (Jun 28, 2012)

Great to know! Thanks for testing that out.

Re: the 5D3. Not a wedding photog, indie filmmaker and editor.

Why is the 5D so desirable? The FF low light abilities, that creamy dreamy bokeh a full frame gives you; the 29 min video record ability; the headphone jack; the sheer "pop" and detail a full frame gives you, in addition to being able to use lenses at their "real" focal length.

if you don't care for the record limit / headphones, and cost is an issue, the 5D 2 is just as good (mostly).


----------



## Videoshooter (Jul 13, 2012)

The 60D will save settings in video and photo mode independantly. In each mode once you make a change it stays that way, even if you change modes and then change back again. 

I'm curious - for indie films, why do you need the 29 minutes record times? Also, FF does not give any extra 'pop' to the images - though good glass and lighting will. And if you are shooting video, an APS-C sensor will give you framing that more closely resembles 'real' focal lenghts for film work.


----------



## thundermonkey (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the "pop" boils down to the low light capabilities. In environments you cannot light, the FF 5DM3 will make a difference.


----------

